# R32 shell. No front end damage



## tomg89 (Feb 3, 2010)

R32 shell. No front end damage. Need some repair panels


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

I've got a compete shell in KH2 with V5 etc. It's a bare, Front end is Fine. PM me for further info


----------



## tomg89 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for the message. Could you please email me some pictures to [email protected]

kind regards


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi


We have a R32GTR rolling shell in very good condition






Regards MGT


----------

